# Guides



## kbuch312

Capt. Wright Taylor
239-821-9203
Fishes out of Goodland and Chokoloskee. Based in Marco Island.
Primarily fly for tarpon.


----------



## DBStoots

I've used Peter Babb, Island Charters.  239-293-4068.  Very good, nice guy.


----------



## YakkinReds

Capt. Jason Sherwood Naples, FL 239.498.3015 

Been several times with Capt. Sherwood. Great time both on spinning gear and fly. We did well with Tarpon, Redfish and Snook


----------



## Shadowcast

Wright Taylor, Al Keller, or Jeff Legutki are all good guides in that area.


----------



## Reeves7

I live on marco and have fished with Wright Taylor before he is the finest guide in this area he knows what hes doing and puts you on the fish I know from personal experiences if you wanna have a great sightfishing day go with Wright Taylor.


----------



## JRyanL

Ron Hueston is an expert on that area. Lives down that way too. He does the Chevy Florida Insider Fishing Report on Sunsports TV for our area too. Plus, he's a heck of a nice guy.


----------



## Pmn000

> I live on marco and have fished with Wright Taylor before he is the finest guide in this area he knows what hes doing and puts you on the fish I know from personal experiences if you wanna have a great sightfishing day go with Wright Taylor.


Wright is great, Jeff Legutki is the guy I fish with when I want to sight fish. For offshore sight fishing Wes Bedell is the man. Let me know if you need contact info.


----------

